# Canon sx280 shuts down all the time even with full batteries



## snapsnap1973 (Aug 31, 2014)

I just bought my Canon SX280 about a month ago and I've been having this problem since I bought it of it shutting down even with a full battery.  I have 2 batteries by Canon and they both do the same thing.  Sometimes it'll work for a while, but then it just shuts down and says "Charge the Battery".  The strange thing is is that after a while or by removing and reinserting the battery it'll come back with a full charge and go on working for a while again and then shut down again with a full battery.

I'm not a big phorographer so I don't use it that much anyways, but today I decided to give it a try and had a fully charged battery.  Same thing happened and I was away from a spare battery or my charger.  So I looked up the problem on the web and found a site with a gentleman who had had similar problems and he contacted Canon.

Canon told him that "sometimes a capacitor inside retains a charge" or something similar and that you should "remove the battery, close battery door and then hold "start" button down for a full minute.  Well, I did it and IT DID WORK and now the camera is working fine and displays a FULL battery as it should.  The trouble is is that I don't know if this is a temporary fix .... only time will tell.


Has anyone heard of this?


----------

